
This Is the World’s First Graphical AI Interface - curtis
https://www.fastcodesign.com/90157777/this-is-the-worlds-first-graphical-ai-interface
======
mbaytas
A video "walkthrough" of the Cortex Studio app that the article talks about:
[https://vimeo.com/252380546](https://vimeo.com/252380546)

